# River racetrack 1st annual Invite 1200



## rivertrack

cash race at the river track. 1st annual invite 1200 .Thats 1200.oo dallars guaranteed. january/ 16 /2010 /9 am / 1/8 scale expert 1st $250 2nd $150 3rd $75 TQ $25 .1/8 scale sportsman 1st $150 2nd $75 3rd $50 TQ $25 .Truggy 1st. $200 2nd $100 3rd $75 TQ $25. 3 7 min. qualafiers 45 min mains :brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::doowapstaadress 2400 county rd 506 brazoria tx 77422. call 979-7982222 or 979-248-8612


----------



## Big Phil

Whats the entry fee?


----------



## tarpon140

SWEET!!
Finally a race weekend I can make! Can't wait!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Big Phil said:


> Whats the entry fee?


 $25 per class entry


----------



## rivertrack

you can sign up on r/c signup .com and more info. on race


----------



## captdave

I guess it is time to kick the spiders off of the 777 or just take Mikes offer up on a new MBX-6 from his dads shop! 12 more hours of O.T. this month or cry to the old lady that my ride is out of date!

I will bank on the money from O.T. see does not know about ! heheh!

None the less I will be racing!


----------



## tarpon140

*STEP UP*

Step up Dave. It's definately time to start running the Mugen. I'm gonna get the buggy next.


----------



## rivertrack

dave u dont even have a battery for your gun hehehe


----------



## tarpon140

*Joe's Hobby Shop*

Don't worry Dave, Joe's can fix you up there too! Get that overtime and STEP UP!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Link to Event on RC Signup
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1233


----------



## captdave

I would have a battery if I would of not let you knuckle heads use my gun.


----------



## captdave

I enjoy tacking Ken's money better than eating ice cream, and I love ice cream!


----------



## rivertrack

any buddy come out to the 1200 cash invite jan, 16 2010 :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Smiley

Dan and I will be there!


----------



## jasonwipf

I plan too


----------



## justindorsett

If i can get my car ready Ill be there. It shouldnt be a problem. I cant wait. I havent actually raced offroad in a couple years.


----------



## Graydog328

signed up on rcsignup


----------



## Earl_Sparky

I might see how my Nitro handles the River?? I just have to find me a pit man??
Expert or Sportsman??


----------



## cjtamu

Earl, there will be plenty of people who can pit for you. May even make it out there myself. And hail no you can't run Sportsman. If JB goes electric does he get to run Sportsman too? Sandbagger! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Earl_Sparky

Ok, you shamed me into expert.
I just won’t be held responsible for all the people I takeout with my bad driving.
It’s taking me a little while to develop a Nitro finger.


----------



## jasonwipf

cjtamu said:


> Earl, there will be plenty of people who can pit for you. May even make it out there myself. And hail no you can't run Sportsman. If JB goes electric does he get to run Sportsman too? Sandbagger! Ha ha ha.


lol ya poor ty mills and alex wipf the 4th graders are going to have to run against you in sportsman this year.


----------



## Earl_Sparky

jasonwipf said:


> lol ya poor ty mills and alex wipf the 4th graders are going to have to run against you in sportsman this year.


No, I only ran sportsman for a few races so I would not get in the way with the switch to Nitro.
You were the one that beat-up on the 4th graders last year. And you have the trophy to prove it. Ha! Ha!:rotfl:


----------



## Snowmonkey

Oh that will leave a mark...hahaha


----------



## cjtamu

jasonwipf said:


> lol ya poor ty mills and alex wipf the 4th graders are going to have to run against you in sportsman this year.


Thank God I'm in Expert and this doesn't affect me any. I HATE getting beat by 4th graders! :slimer:


----------



## Snowmonkey

Thats why i nerver ran sportsman when i started.


----------



## jasonwipf

Mehh... I like all my sportsman buds. 4th graders and 40year olds.


----------



## Big Phil

There were only 2 guys i wanted to bump up to expert last week Jason and Willy..They turned many 28sec laps everyone else was ok.. But since it was the last race of the season i left it alone.


----------



## jasonwipf

Big Phil said:


> There were only 2 guys i wanted to bump up to expert last week Jason and Willy..They turned many 28sec laps everyone else was ok.. But since it was the last race of the season i left it alone.


Exactly, Will and I were actually wanting to run expert last race but only ran SM to finish off the season.


----------



## killerkustoms

With temps around 25 and wind chills in the teens this race could possibly become an endurance race for drivers.


----------



## griz

*Thnking about heading that way*

My nephew called me today and told me about this race. He's getting into r/c and is going so I thought I'd try and get down there for some video. I found out the track is only about an hour away from my brother's house so no need for a motel  If he starts running regularly you might see a lot more of me. I've been itching to get down there for those huge air jumps I've heard about. Things just haven't worked out so far. I missed the 1K race in SA last weekend. I have a bad sinus infection but that should be cleared up in plenty of time to get to this race. Anyone have any idea how long the drive is from Austin? Or when the mains will start? Maybe I'll just go to my brother's on Friday and ride in from there. Anyways looking forward to finally getting down to the River Track for some video.

Griz


----------



## troytyro

Here is a link to the river race track web site map 
http://www.riverracetrack.com/id34.html

if you are coming from austin its a good 4 hr trip.


----------



## killerkustoms

Hey Troy, I never got a chance to say thanks for the tuning tip you gave me this weekend, valuable info. Used the same procedure on my Maxpower and man sounds like an expert but of coarse drives like a sportman. I've always jacked with the high needle first not thinking to set the low needle and idle first then adjust the big needle. I tested it at Vertigo and got 11 mins on my 3 port and just at 10 mins on 5 port driving it hard. You the man Troy, Thanks!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Rubine.....google the "ron paris tuning guide" and you'll find that is the recommended way to tune.

After you master that, you'll wonder how the hell your motors even ran before! LOL


----------



## killerkustoms

Awh man I thought it was Troy's technique..LOL...CV your right the motor is night and day, Thanks


----------



## troytyro

No prob Ruben! I have had good luck all year with all 3 of my nova engines 2, 3 ports and a 7 port. Jake showed me how to tune. Just passing it down bro.


----------



## Dan Henn

weather is not looking good for fri or sat, what do you think ken?


----------



## rivertrack

well dan its to prety to call it today gotta wait en see stranger things have happined at the rivertrack its not comin off the gulf thurs, will tell all ps. dan do you want to race sportsman ps do you still want the p-3


----------



## jbranham50

Well I was looking at the forecast this morning and its getting better for sure. Its now saying only 10% Fri, 20% on Sat and 0% on Sun.


----------



## jbranham50

Detailed weather forecast°*F* | °C
DayForecastDescriptionPrecip chance

*Today *Jan 12 
Details








Partly Cloudy Hi: *59°* Lo: *40°*
*Day: *Partly Cloudy. High 59F. Winds E at 5 mph. Air Quality: Moderate, UV Index: 3
0%*Night: *Partly Cloudy. Low 40F. Winds NE at 7 mph.
0%

*Tomorrow *

Jan 13 Details








Showers Hi: *60°* Lo: *51°*
*Day: *Showers. High 60F. Winds E at 8 mph. Air Quality: Good, UV Index: 3
20%*Night: *Showers. Low 51F. Winds E at 9 mph.
60%

*Thursday *
Jan 14







T-storms Hi: *63°* Lo: *55°*
T-storms. High 63F. Winds E at 16 mph. Air Quality: Good, UV Index: 2
60%

*Friday *
Jan 15







Isolated Thunderstorms Hi: *59°* Lo: *45°*
Isolated Thunderstorms. High 59F and low 45F. Winds NE at 25 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: 1
10%

*Saturday *

Jan 16







Rain Hi: *54°* Lo: *40°*
Rain. High 54F and low 40F. Winds NW at 19 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
20%


----------



## tarpon140

Keep those fingers crossed! Always a good time at the rivertrack!


----------



## JANKEII

:help:



jbranham50 said:


> Detailed weather forecast°*F* | °C
> :help::help::helpayForecastDescriptionPrecip chance
> 
> *Today *Jan 12
> Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly Cloudy Hi: *59°* Lo: *40°*
> *Day: *Partly Cloudy. High 59F. Winds E at 5 mph. Air Quality: Moderate, UV Index: 3
> 0%*Night: *Partly Cloudy. Low 40F. Winds NE at 7 mph.
> 0%
> 
> *Tomorrow *
> 
> Jan 13 Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showers Hi: *60°* Lo: *51°*
> *Day: *Showers. High 60F. Winds E at 8 mph. Air Quality: Good, UV Index: 3
> 20%*Night: *Showers. Low 51F. Winds E at 9 mph.
> 60%
> 
> *Thursday *
> Jan 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-storms Hi: *63°* Lo: *55°*
> T-storms. High 63F. Winds E at 16 mph. Air Quality: Good, UV Index: 2
> 60%
> 
> *Friday *
> Jan 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isolated Thunderstorms Hi: *59°* Lo: *45°*
> Isolated Thunderstorms. High 59F and low 45F. Winds NE at 25 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: 1
> 10%
> 
> *Saturday *
> 
> Jan 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain Hi: *54°* Lo: *40°*
> Rain. High 54F and low 40F. Winds NW at 19 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
> 20%


----------



## rivertrack

no rain so far at the rivertrack:clover::headknock


----------



## Snowmonkey

What time will the mains start i will not be in town until 5 or so Saturday 
want to see if i can make it out.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I just got the word from Doug, They are postponing this race until 1/30/10 due to the rain.


----------



## tarpon140

**** the rain


----------



## Graydog328

Sucks, I've been looking forward to this one for awhile.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

tarpon140 said:


> **** the rain


i second that!!!!


----------



## tarpon140

batteries are in brian


----------



## JANKEII

:headknock


darrenwilliams said:


> I just got the word from Doug, They are postponing this race until 1/30/10 due to the rain.


----------



## Merdith

*Waiting room*

Man I feel like racing. Itchy trigger finger....


----------



## tarpon140

Hey MD, me and Brian are gonna try and run somewhere. I've got to be in Austin on Sunday but it looks like they're wet too. Let me know if you want to make a run somewhere.


----------



## rivertrack

Due to the inconvenience of mother nature, we cannot change the weather. We can however up the cash! We are now adding a fourth place to each class. We will be paying 50 for expert, 50 for truggy, and 25 for sportsman. Due to the out of town requests, we will be starting the race at 12 o'clock. The Shootout At High Noon! Thanks to Nitro Juice for the extra sponsorship money. It is greatly appreciated.

Barbecue will be let, bring steaks! Don't forget, fuel and motors available for sale at the track. The price is right.

Races on January 29th open practice, 30th Race 12 Noon.


----------



## rivertrack

hay guys any volunteer help to change track


----------



## darrenwilliams

when are you wanting to do it? this weekend?


----------



## Graydog328

Any racing this Friday? Weather looks good on a Friday for a change. Now if it will just hold for Saturday and the next weekend for the invite.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

ill help out, whan you plannin to do it?


----------



## darrenwilliams

If the weather doesn't change, there will be a race this Friday.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

so are we gonna change the track before the race?


----------



## Merdith

*I miss you guys man....*

I'm about to freak out if I don't get my buggy dirty....Get er done at the river.......Go to Joe's.....


----------



## tarpon140

Right on Mad Dog.


----------



## killerkustoms

rivertrack said:


> Don't forget, fuel and motors available for sale at the track. The price is right.


Ken did you get some of that purple stuff in yet?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

> Go to Joe's.....


LOL!!!


----------



## tarpon140

killerkustoms said:


> Ken did you get some of that purple stuff in yet?


 Go to Joe's...............


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ken just got 2 loads of dirt to freshen up the track. They are covering the entire track with tarps. Between the tarps and the drains the track will be in great shape this weekend. Also bought another PA System. Both the new and the old PA are installed and ready for use without delay.


----------



## griz

*I'll be down soon*

I was ready to go on the 23rd and it rained. Really ticked me off. Anyways I need to do some testing for the Race for Make a Wish and see if any helpers show up for me to train. I'm going to try and use 4 cameras for that race with 4 channel sound so I can get a clean race call. Do you guys have an FM radio set-up for your track? If you have one of those I can plug an FM radio into my 2nd set of channels and record the race call clean of background. Then use that to pull out any echos in the race noise audio so its real clean. The FM units are around 100 bucks. Check with Robbie at RCHQ on where to get one if you decide to go that way. The one they have is the clearest one I've recorded so far.

My nephew Zack bought a truck last weekend. He'll be racing soon and he lives within easy driving range of the River Track Vertigo and a bit further Mike's. He gets a weekend twice a month so I'll be coming to the Htown area twice a month hopefully. That is if gas stays about the same and all that. But at least once a month to see my kin race. Looking forward to getting the best big air that has ever been photographed soon  I have the Xl2 all figured out now so I get great shots everytime. Took over a year to get that puppy under control.

Griz


----------



## darrenwilliams

Yes, we have an FM Transmitter. Doesn't everybody?


----------



## mmorrow

Darren the forecast is looking good.

Talked to Mikey B this morning and from the sounds of he is coming.

Also I noticed that people need to get signed up on RCsign. (JB, Roger, Jake, Smiley, Tanner).


----------



## mmorrow

Sorry Jake you did sign up.


----------



## Merdith

*Get er Done*

It's gonna be a good one......

Go to Joe's........


----------



## JustinK

mmorrow said:


> Darren the forecast is looking good.
> 
> Talked to Mikey B this morning and from the sounds of he is coming.
> 
> Also I noticed that people need to get signed up on RCsign. (JB, Roger, Jake, Smiley, Tanner).


Registration is closed for the event on rcsignup. Maybe the could open it back up, if not I'm sure it's no problem showing up at the track with cash.


----------



## mmorrow

Showing up at the track with cash is always a winner.


----------



## racin_redneck

when I talked to ken at the HARC race at vertigo, he confirmed that anyone not signed up online, would still be able to enter by bringing the cash to the track.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ken will never turn down cash. lol


----------



## cjtamu

darrenwilliams said:


> Ken will never turn down cash. lol


Mark either. That's how he and Thomas got together.


----------



## Smiley

The weather is not looking too good. 60% Chance Tonight, 80% Chance Friday Morning, and Cold Temps. The track "might" be ok with tarps, But the pits will be a mess.


----------



## jbranham50

cjtamu said:


> Mark either. That's how he and Thomas got together.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Nice one!!

Oh and Smiley it sounds as though its already in your head........:cloud:sad_smiles:help:....lol


----------



## Smiley

Blah, Blah. Dont you remember the last race @ The River. Smiley #1, JB, Well ! HEHEHE.....


----------



## mmorrow

ok Chris don't take out your hate on me when Thomas asked it they only got 4 finger prints. lol

Do you remember the day you were talking smack about how you were hanging with me when you were already two laps down. Man those where the good old days when you could keep your cars running. It is ok we understand it is hard to do with only 4 fingers.


----------



## mmorrow

Smiley are you scared Dan will beat you this weekend. 
I know you were last weekend. lol


----------



## cjtamu

mmorrow said:


> ok Chris don't take out your hate on me when Thomas asked it they only got 4 finger prints. lol
> 
> Do you remember the day you were talking smack about how you were hanging with me when you were already two laps down. Man those where the good old days when you could keep your cars running. It is ok we understand it is hard to do with only 4 fingers.


That's it? That's all you got? Maybe your hair unfurled and fell down into your eyes and you couldn't see what you were typing? As much time, money, and effort as you put into it you oughta be beating JB by 2 laps instead of bragging about lapping me. But, I guess Talent + Work = Winning only takes you so far if you're missing half the equation. Fear The Shocker beesh! Ha ha ha.


----------



## jbranham50

Smiley said:


> Blah, Blah. Dont you remember the last race @ The River. Smiley #1, JB, Well ! HEHEHE.....


Hey yea I remember and great job! Squirls find nuts every once in a while.


----------



## rivertrack

track ready for rain race will go on as planed smily bring my fuel need it aint no buudy said it would be easy takin my money


----------



## nik77356

Chris, you know it's Mark "No Comeback" Morrow. And as far as the hair falling into his eyes, that would never happen. He puts too much time and effort into it for him to let it get messed up. His other nickname is "Perfect Hair". He's almost like a woman, with the whining and such.


----------



## mmorrow

I would like to thank EJoto for those nick names. 
Nick go back under your rock.
Chris I agree, What is smiley and Jakes problem now?


----------



## cjtamu

mmorrow said:


> Chris I agree, What is smiley and Jakes problem now?


Have to tell you next time I see you. I have theories, but we don't want to put that out for public consumption. Ha ha ha.


----------



## mmorrow

could they be the real Jotos. hahahahaha


----------



## Snowmonkey

I predict Dan will beat Smiley this weekend he had him beat last weekend but he flamed right after his pit stop.


----------



## mmorrow

Who was pitting him again? Maybe he ran him low on fuel. **** him.


----------



## Smiley

That would be Mr. SnowMonkey! Dan did do much better last week. Passed him before the Pit though, Doh!


----------



## JANKEII

Are we racing tom night, or practicing?


----------



## rivertrack

pratice race is on storm gone track in good shape:doowapsta:dance::bounce::rotfl:


----------



## Graydog328

Whats the start time?


----------



## nvanderpool

*What ?*

Hey yea I remember and great job! Squirls find nuts every once in a while.

Jason of course squirls find nuts it's what they do!

I think it is even a "blind" Squirl finds a nut once in awhile!

You guys have fun this weekend!


----------



## mmorrow

Nick you are my new hero. 
Btw you get some rep points for that.


----------



## Snowmonkey

you passed him because he came in for the pit stop and you took another lap Smiley.;-)


----------



## JANKEII

WEEEEEEEEEE!!!!:birthday2



rivertrack said:


> pratice race is on storm gone track in good shape:doowapsta:dance::bounce::rotfl:


----------



## nvanderpool

Great my first rep points can I spend'm at Mikes like Hobby Bucks!!! LOL


----------



## mmorrow

Nick I think you have to have 50 + post for the rep points to show. : (
They will be there waiting on you.


----------



## mmorrow

Smiley Twells is correct. Hahahahaha

Talked to Ken this morning and the track is good. See you suckers tomorrow.


----------



## racin_redneck

yall can count on me for lap traffic, well the sportsman guys anyhow. Still tryin to knock the rust off the car and myself after not racing for a few months. Look forward to the good times as always down at the river track.


----------



## killerkustoms

Guys that was the most fun I have ever had pitting and I didn't even enter the race. Congrats to all the winners: Mark, Jason, Matt, Roger, Jake, Doug, *******, & Vernon.


----------



## racin_redneck

Saturday was a true test of driver enurance in the mains, I lost count of how many people talked about thier fingers being numb from the cold and occasional wind gusts. Thanks go out to smiley who helped me rebuild shocks before the race, Jake for letting me use his charger when mine decided not to work anymore and helping me in the pits, Twheels for the tune that had my lil 3 port clearing the quad whenever I needed to. I cant remember when I have seen the River Track in better shape than yesterday, hats off to Doug and Vernon for all the hard work that went into the track. As always, another kick ***** time down at the river. I feel sorry for the guys who missed out on the great racing, good BBQ, and good times.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

How many entries did you guys end up with?


----------



## troytyro

Expert main

Corner Mashals from the sportsman main was at a very min,
dang-it. 
Race and do your job!!!!!!


----------



## mmorrow

+1 Troy

We started the main with only 3 marshalls from the sportsman main. I call BS

I would like to thank Troy for volunteering to marshall. I owe you one, or better yet JB owes you some. lol


----------



## Snowmonkey

Yes Troy was the man he just came to watch and ended up working .


----------



## killerkustoms

Courtney Vaughan said:


> How many entries did you guys end up with?


I believe there was only 3 heats and 3 classes, expert buggy, sportsman buggy, and truggy. Not a big turnout but a lot of entertainment from the driver to the marshals and driver to there own pitguys. Had to be there to understand...


----------



## darrenwilliams

Great day of racing. Terrible turnout. I feel for the drivers. It was sooooooo cold for the mains and a serious wind in the driver's face. Marshalls were a problem during the experts buggy A main. We could of had more marshalls but some people would not have gotten fuel due the amount of people we had available to drive, pit and marshall. Congrats to all the winners. Y'all let me know if your banks have any comments about the "memo notes." LOL


----------



## Smiley

There were about 20-25 Entries. Turnmarshals were few and far between, As usual! 3 to start the main. The one thing that really ticked me off was all of the screaming and stomping on the drivers stand during the expert main. Totally uncalled for if you ask me. There were at least 4 people screaming at the top of their lungs. They stopped as soon as Dan went on the stand and said "The next person to yell is coming off the stand", Go figure. Maybe thats what we need at all of the races. I know I have yelled at marshals before, But nothing like this. I'm sure others will chime in, Thats all.


----------



## mwbmod74

Hi pot......Im kettle...lmao..sorry couldnt resist...:rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams

+1


----------



## GoFaster

That kind of stuff happens when there is big money on the line.


----------



## Snowmonkey

So true


----------



## Merdith

*Fun and challenging, sounds like rc racing to me...*

I had a great time racing. Sure it was cold, and it made things tough, but that happens at the racetrack. We all put up a heck of a fight though, and I found out that my old FM radio just doesn't cut it these days, glitchy as all get out. It's 2.4 time....And lets try to be more positive about the races, we all get frustrated at something or another, but it's how you respond to these challenges that's important....Let's not complain about the great race Ken and friends put on for us...We'll get em next time, huh...Thanks to Vernon, Ken, Doug, Darren and others that made it happen..Peace out....


----------



## GoFaster

I wish I could have seen the track when they put it on fire Friday night. I wonder if they got Doug to run through it naked again. haha


----------



## Smiley

BTW, I dont appreciate NEGITIVE PM'S EITHER!!!! I am absoultely tired of all this ****. Even if there is $$ on the line, There is no excuse for all the b!tching. 

Also, Somebody (You can probably guess who!) overheard my dad say Xray was a pile. What he was refering to was their maners as Team Drivers. Whenever your Team is told to no longer give out parts to people that run Xray, That is BS to me! No other team in RC does that.


----------



## MattOCM

I guess we didnt hear enough chill relax it saturdays out of Doug..................... I knew it.........


----------



## jbranham50

Smiley, Are you kidding me!!!!!!!! This has nothing to do with money.

How freaking long have I been handing out freaking parts to help others with their Xray's?? Its been years!

SCREW YOUR DAD!!! 

You think because Xray sponsors me and makes sure I have the parts I need to race that I owe everyone else that breaks a part? If every team did that then they would never sell any parts. Are you freaking kidding me? What if I gave out my last hinge pin and then in the next race broke mine......then what go and take it back!?

Dude really grow up, get out of your house and find a real job and then ***** about real problems.

I sent a PM so this didn't happen but now you just screwed yourself!

Oh yea give me back my f****** servo I let you barrow to help you out that you never paid for nor bothered to let me know you were going to just keep it anyway.

What a joke!


----------



## jbranham50

Thanks to Ken, Doug, Darren, Vernon for all you did to make this race happen this Saturday, I had a great time.


----------



## TheTmizz

i lika to race the RC car


----------



## Gary

If yall have issues, take it to E Mail or PMs. This is NOT the place to air yalls dirty laundry in public.


----------

